

Google 'Wasting' $16 Billion On Projects Headed Nowhere - nthitz
http://www.internetevolution.com/document.asp?doc_id=240386&print=yes

======
zerop
Its not waste. Research and innovations help society. They use the massive
cash pile to innovate in newer areas rather improving the same product for
years. Failure does not mean loss always !!

